# Why wont stain dry?



## RDK (Jan 31, 2011)

I just put a coat of stain on my hardwood floor (oak). It's been 3 days. Why won't it dry? What should I do? I need to poly the floors asap. 

Thanks


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

What brand of stain?


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Very possible you put too much down and didn't do a wipe down to clean excess. Are they new or did ya sand the old flooring? If you sanded em what was the final grit used? What's the weather like? Don't put the poly down til it dries.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## RDK (Jan 31, 2011)

It's minwax. I may not have wiped down enough. I'm not sure of the final grit used. It's been kinda rainy. Will it eventually dry? Anything I can do to speed it up?


----------



## papagreg (Jan 4, 2011)

You may have to much humidity in the air keeping it from drying.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The stain might have not been mixed (stirred) enough, and/or not wiped off enough. It will eventually dry. It's got an oil in it, and that's what takes the time.












 







.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

RDK said:


> I just put a coat of stain on my hardwood floor (oak). It's been 3 days. Why won't it dry? What should I do? I need to poly the floors asap.
> 
> Thanks


Was this new wood??? Or just sanded down?? If old floor and it didn't get sanded real good or didn't get all the finish off. On oak if old floor the finish may still be in the wood pour's. If that is the case than i belive you will be for a long wait tell it dry's. If that is the case than you may have to get a floor polisher and buff tell it come's off or at least most of it ? Like is was said their is oil in the stain and if it cant soak into the wood than it will dry on top and take a long time. good luck


----------



## joek30296 (Dec 16, 2009)

Might help to wipe down again and then put a fan on it to speed up drying.
Just my 2 centavos.

Joe


----------



## RDK (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys. I sanded all old finish off. It was bare wood. I was told I could use a buffer with some paint thinner on my buffer pad. Does that sound like a good idea?


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

It doesnt sound like a safe idea.paint thinner vapors used in conjuntion with an electric sander,in an enclosed area??:bangin:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

If the stain is sticky, you can wait for it to dry, or, apply another coat, wait 15 minutes, then wipe it thoroughly. Then let it dry a usual.

I'm with itchy on the polisher, thinner, motor issue. Could be dangerous


----------

